# What county does every one hunt in



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I hunt in gatesville, which in in coryell county


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Colorado & ocaissionallt Polk


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Fredericksburg....*

Gillespie county for me........


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Maydelle, Texas - Cherokee County


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

Dimmit and Grimes county


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Coahuila, MX


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

Val Verde & Concho


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

In freer which is in Duval


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Medina and Willacy.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Zapata county


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Edwards for deer.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

main ranch in Kimble county northwest of junction on the llano and kerr county


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Zavala


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lease in Frio & Zavala. Guide in Duval, Webb & Jim Hogg Counties.


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Tom Green and Concho counties


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Duval


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Medina


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Kountze, TX in Hardin County


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

More than a half dozen every season. Wherever the birds are.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

McMullin


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Grew up hunting in Kenedy County. We have a lease now in Mason/Menard county.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

*County*

We hunt Refugio and Uvalde county. Grew up poor in Kingsville. My friends and I would cross some fence to hunt when I was young.


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

mainly austin co..will hunt refugio county a couple weekends and reagan county for 3 day hunt.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gillespie...about 30 minutes NW of Fredericksburg.


----------



## G-MAN (Jun 3, 2004)

Terrell County


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee and Mason


----------



## NrthTxAg (Sep 13, 2006)

Wichita


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

One ranch is in NE Frio Co., the other sits on Tom Greene, Irion, and Sterling Co..


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

Brown


----------



## FishDByrd (Mar 23, 2006)

Bandera


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bandera


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Live Oak!!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Karnes and Jim Hogg.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

King co.Last 2 years,Shackleford 2 before that.Montague,Cook,Jack, oh! he!! I'll just say the crosstimbers and prairie region.This season so far Wise Co.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mason


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

Lease in Eastland....

1 special week in LaSalle and Dimmit Counties this season


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Calhoun....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Angelina


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> main ranch in Kimble county northwest of junction on the llano and kerr county


You have to be real close to us... we are about 9 miles west of Junction in Kimble county on the river also.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

Webb, Dimmit


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Calhoun......


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Liberty county off the side of the road with a maglite


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Northeast Jim Hogg.


----------



## chasin-tail (Feb 1, 2005)

Fort bend first rut Oct., Williamson second rut Nov., Lasalle third rut Dec.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

Starr


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Jackson, Wharton and Bandera.

TH


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Kimble County Roosevelt ,Tx


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Tarpley Tx. Bandera Co.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

right on the border of Uvalde and Real counties


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Schleicher


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

I work for Temple inland, so our lease is pretty cheap, I take what I can get for now, its in Jasper and Orange counties. Do a little hunting in Hardin too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

THAT SURE IS SOME PRETTY COUNTRY UP THERE..MY KIDS LIVED IN OKLAND TX. WENT TO SCHOOL THERE IN RUSK..I HUNT IN CHEROKEE CO.ALSO JUST BEFORE YOU GET INTO RUSK ON WHAT WE CALL THE MOUNTAIN..THERE ARE SOME BIG OL DEER IN THAT COUNTY.

BIG ROB



Silverspoon said:


> Maydelle, Texas - Cherokee County


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Newton Co. - Lease
Bandera and La Salle - guest!


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Montgomery (hogs)
Colorado (hogs, deer, dove, geese, and it seems lately quail)


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Union Parrish


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Harris Co.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice and close!


Shin-Diggin said:


> Harris Co.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Medina, Real, Val Verde, Concho.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*County*

Rocksprings/Sonora, NW Edwards county for last 30 years.
Catarina, Dimmit County, 2nd year, guest/worker priveledges.
BB


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

This year so far Ive hit Kerr, Medina, Edwards, Val Verde, Bexar, & McMullen, and will probably hit Atascotia, Brazoria, Calhoun, Lavaca, & Colorado before its all said and done plus another county way up in the panhandle that I dont know the name of.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Jim Wells/Duval


----------



## Trophyhunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Llano/terrell


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Lavaca County


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Cass, Robertson, and San Saba


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Roughly 18 miles North of Brackettville, in NE Kinney County.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cherokee County....out of Alto off 294


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Live and hunt in San Jacinto... gonna hunt in Webb this year also.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Jefferson


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

Victoria and Goliad


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Nacogdoches and sometimes Brazoria counties


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Val Verde - deer

Chambers - waterfowl


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Starr county, under the radar blimp.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Hunted in Comanche the past 3 years and now I hunt alot closer to home in far western Travis.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*where ever i can*

no really i hunt in----gregg--cass--marion--rusk--and any where else i can legally


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

hey bullred764, I hunt in Evant just down the road from you in Gatesville. Harvested a nice 150 class buck last year. Good luck this season.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Concho county, Victoria County, and between Pearsall and Sabinall. 

next year dropping Concho County and going to Menard.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Jackson county is where i dop most of my bowhunting. Zavala for my south texas hunting. Zavala is where i usually am.
Cody


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*deer*

Gillespie county


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

Medina and Matagorda.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Blanco, when I get a chance or invited.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hidalgo



HornSuperFan said:


> Starr county, under the radar blimp.


my uncle had a lease around that area sometime back.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Newton county along the Sabine River.


----------



## SEtxDUkiller (Feb 1, 2006)

Collingsworth and Wheeler counties in the Panhandle. Chambers, Jefferson, Liberty in southeast Texas.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Brazoria County

A whole mile down the road from my house to the stand.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*?*

Hidalgo County, San Manuel area


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Medina


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Maverick-Texas

Couhila-Mexico


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

Bandera!!!!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

HARRIS Co. 

15 min. from the house!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*county*

Edwards-Rocksprings and in Premont, TX whatever county that is!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

La Lajilla, Tamaulipas, MX


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

pipe creek tx
bandera county


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

San Saba. Our Ole family farm. Palo Pinto My Bro in-laws place. Killed an audad on the palo pinto place a few years back


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

val verde and terrell, the ranch spreads across both


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Dimmit


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

Menard, Webb, Tamaulipas, MX


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

bell or milam and dewitt


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Stratton , Texas in Dewitt county.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

goliad county


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hunting*

Llano for me. Not huge deer, but you always see animals


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

Kent County - North of Sweetwater.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Camp and Tyler Co.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Colorado and Stonewall County


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Cherokee off FM343 near the bridge.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Frio Co. (family ranch)

Menard, Sutton, LaSalle, and/or Stonewall? (invites)

Have gun will travel!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fayette..


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Linn/San Manuel area

Hidalgo County


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Maverick/Edwards/Austin


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Carlsbad, NM


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Walker County between Huntsville and Bedias.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Real County, between Leakey and Campwood


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Kimble County

Junction, Texas


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

McMullen County between Tilden & Fowlerton.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Deer, dove, quail and hogs in McMullen and waterfowl and deer in Colorado


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

Fayette(home) and Karnes(lease)...sometimes others


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

anderson cnty


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Family ranch in Duval and McMullen

Wife's families ranch in Frio

Another memberof my wife's family in Dewitt


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Gillespie - Halfway between Harper and Kerrville.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Mcmullen*

n/m


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

McMullen

The "Free State of McMullen Co." !


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

llano and Young county


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Live Oak for deer.

Guadalupe for dove.

Live Oak/McMullen/Aransas for ducks.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Cd, Acuna, Coah. and Nuevo Laredo, Tamps. about 25 years ago.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

McMullen County, near LaSalle county line off Cameron Rd.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*mudbug*

Do you still hunt there? We sure don't see you there very often....


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

TPD said:


> Do you still hunt there? We sure don't see you there very often....


 If ya showed openin weekend you'd see me thar.

I'll be the guy with the Bud Light in my left hand & the Bar B Que fork in the right hand..........................


----------



## TopWater (May 24, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You have to be real close to us... we are about 9 miles west of Junction in Kimble county on the river also.


Small world, I have a ranch between Johnson Fork and The Main Llano off of the Texas New Mexico Pipline road.

From Junction, take 83 towards Menard then turn on 377 towards London and then exit on 314. Take 314 to the low water bridge at the Llano river and that is where our place starts.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TopWater said:


> Small world, I have a ranch between Johnson Fork and The Main Llano off of the Texas New Mexico Pipline road.
> 
> From Junction, take 83 towards Menard then turn on 377 towards London and then exit on 314. Take 314 to the low water bridge at the Llano river and that is where our place starts.


We used to hunt another place not too far from you Topwater.  I don't remember the FM road number but it was where the old Red Hill Mercantile store was about 2 miles down... it was the FM rd to Mason. That is great country!


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr Mudbug said:


> If ya showed openin weekend you'd see me thar.
> 
> I'll be the guy with the Bud Light in my left hand & the Bar B Que fork in the right hand..........................


What makes that any different from the other weekends you decide to show up?


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I hunt in Zavalla, and Apple Springs. Zavalla is Angelina County, Apple Springs is Trinity County


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Deer*

Lavaca and Maverick


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Is it important that I know what county I am hunting deer in?



.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

:slimer:


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

Pat P said:


> Is it important that I know what county I am hunting deer in?
> 
> :slimer:


not at all...but it is important that WE know what county you are in...

Liberty and Hardin


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

2x Drop Tine said:


> San Saba. Our Ole family farm. Palo Pinto My Bro in-laws place. Killed an audad on the palo pinto place a few years back


Interesting ... a lot of posts and only one other member hunting in San Saba.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

jferrell1211 said:


> not at all...but it is important that WE know what county you are in...
> 
> Liberty and Hardin


Bandera....property borders Medina Lake

Panola, Rusk, Harrison and Gregg


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

San Angelo...Tom Green County and Woodville....Tyler County


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Duval, Goliad & Live Oak


----------



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sabine County on the Louisiana line


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Jackson County on the Lavaca River!!!!!! Bucks are so BIG we have to have a 13" rule!!LMAO!!!


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

lometa


----------



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

Hunting in Terrell county. Hoping to run across a mulie or two this year.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Angelina County

National Forest,just orange hat and vest and hit the thick pines


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

edwards county, 24 miles from sonora back towards rock springs. did not get drawn for mule deer in colorado.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

*Liveoak County any body ever heard of Whitset Tx
*


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

St. Mary Parish on the Attakapas Wildlife Management Area in La.


Mike


----------

